# What-a-stihls first tree



## treeslayer (Mar 16, 2010)

Josh started climbing today, I sent him up this evergreen.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 16, 2010)

he took care of this tree in good time, never hit my big cable flipline I had him use, and he had a blast. 

his first block was a big one, and watching him do his first takedown and rappel was a real treat.


----------



## dumbarky (Mar 16, 2010)

That's awesome you guys have got huge cohones, I love to try it but way to chicken without some supervision from a pro. Maybe some day.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 16, 2010)

we knocked this job out in about 4 hrs total, including cleanup.
josh made us $$ first time up, less than an hour in the air.

good job bro.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 16, 2010)

The pictures rock Dave! Thanks again, man I'm fortunate to learn how to climb from you, you're the man hoss! Can't wait to get up another.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 16, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Not to shabby.



Hey thanks, it means alot coming from someone who once called me an idiot.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 16, 2010)

to you slayer


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 16, 2010)

Awesome job man guaranteed your hooked for life now.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 16, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> Hey thanks, it means alot coming from someone who once called me an idiot.



you're not out of the woods yet, homey........................


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> Hey thanks, it means alot coming from someone who once called me an idiot.



He does that to everybody... idiot.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 16, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> you're not out of the woods yet, homey........................



Are you saying I'm still an Idiot Dave? This is something that was said on a different thread.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2010)

I see you left some limbs then climbed above them to take out the hat. I had to finger that one out all by my little self but that is primo stuff there anyway. Slows down the rebound a whole lot.
Was that a mouth gaurd I saw hanging from your helmet Slayer?

I just can't believe you have the patience after all these years to feed that little chipper but I am not knocking it. Do me a favour would ya? Tell What a Stihl I was just joking about the idiot thing. OK? Thanks.
Man its nice out huh?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, I see the hat was allready out of the tree before he went up. Man, you made him take that big ass saw up there? OUCH! That wasn't very nice.


----------



## tree md (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice job Josh!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> Are you saying I'm still an Idiot Dave? This is something that was said on a different thread.



I missed that one. Tell me where to find it.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 16, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Oh, I see the hat was allready out of the tree before he went up. Man, you made him take that big ass saw up there? OUCH! That wasn't very nice.



top had broken out in a storm, made it a perfect tree, was not to tight a fit.

and he ain't dropping my 200, either.:hmm3grin2orange:

we'll get him a 192 to work with soon, my phone is ringing off the hook already.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 16, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I see you left some limbs then climbed above them to take out the hat. I had to finger that one out all by my little self but that is primo stuff there anyway. Slows down the rebound a whole lot.
> Was that a mouth gaurd I saw hanging from your helmet Slayer?
> 
> I just can't believe you have the patience after all these years to feed that little chipper but I am not knocking it. Do me a favour would ya? Tell What a Stihl I was just joking about the idiot thing. OK? Thanks.
> Man its nice out huh?


No offense here, I took it as a joke, thanks man


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 16, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I missed that one. Tell me where to find it.



It was actually a negative rep he gave me that read "idiot" and I think it was over the "guns" thread.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 16, 2010)

tree md said:


> Nice job Josh!


Thank you sir


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> top had broken out in a storm, made it a perfect tree, was not to tight a fit.
> 
> and he ain't dropping my 200, either.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> we'll get him a 192 to work with soon, my phone is ringing off the hook already.



Don't even bother with a 192; its for suckers. So is only being strapped in with just the lanyard but Hell I don't even use a steelcore. I tried once but decided that too was for suckers. 
Don't let my demeanor get to you but still that one tie in is not good. Sure I have done trees like that for years with just a regular lanyard and a short line I kept coiled on my hip for which to get down. I guess I thought I was a tough guy. I still never had a problem doing it like that but have changed my ways.
So now on those pines, spruce and such I use my top rope as well as my lanyard. If I have to rig or make big cuts I place the top rope a few feet above me but if its just a strip job all the way up I keep it above my lanyard ( under the limbs that need to be cut) and flip them both when I move upwards. Yes, it takes more time and can get urcsome ( did I spell urcsome right?) Let me look that up.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> It was actually a negative rep he gave me that read "idiot" and I think it was over the "guns" thread.



I'm on it!

Use your top rope!... idiot:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (Mar 16, 2010)

I like a steel core not so much because it adds any safety but because it is stiffer and easier to flip up while you are ascending. Especially works well on an Ivy covered tree.

And yes, I do use two tie in points when I'm making a cut. My first teacher harped on that and it has stuck with me. Never cut myself out of a lanyard but things can go real wrong real quick when running a chainsaw in a tree. I usually just take a second to run my climbing line around the spar and clip in.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 16, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I'm on it!
> 
> Use your top rope!... idiot:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outonalimbts (Mar 17, 2010)

*That's closer to a fence than I would have chanced-*

Ya did good w.a.s. ! I hope that name doesn't become prophetic...

That chain link fence was right there man, I don't let any one climb the tricky ones- unless their pay check will cover the damages... lol

Just keep being safe that is the important thing- Speed will come once you have your tree legs- but eventually you will slow down and find your pace, I had a guy working for me that was crazy fast- 64 years old- he would walk up, cut up, cut down and come down.

He went to see his sister in Ohio a few years ago, climbed the neighbors tree, cut the top out, took a ride until the spar broke and came down on his chest- 40 or so feet down to the ground, wine making is less damaging to the grape then the tree was to him- RIP.

Be careful it's dangerous out there

:chainsawguy:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice Job


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 17, 2010)

adding the climbing rope to his training will be very soon, on a straight forward tree like a pine, his first time went well. 

100% tie in and cutting with 2 lines will be gospel to him while working with me.
a climbing helmet, too.


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice 1st job 
,but +1 on the 2nd tie in advice.

It sucks falling to the ground with a saw in your hand.
Don't ask me how I know.




PS.Wait untill summer and you get the first sight of the girl next door laying by the pool in the bikini.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice looking job for sure! I dont have the kahoonas to climb a tree so I respect someone that will. Is that all you have holding you is one rope around the tree?? doug


----------



## keith811 (Mar 17, 2010)

good job on the tree man

I used to love it but after working for a tree service with a bucket truck for a while I lost my intrest in climbing and got fat LOL


----------



## lxt (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice Job!!

Slayer....I like that set up! dump trailer to one pickup & chipper to the other! looks like that works pretty good. 




LXT..............


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 17, 2010)

keith811 said:


> good job on the tree man
> 
> I used to love it but after working for a tree service with a bucket truck for a while I lost my intrest in climbing and got fat LOL



I doubt you really loved it that much then.

Real nice job on the tree. I second what the dan was saying about the two tie ins, but that has been covered. 

This gets me excited for these two Larix I just picked up yesterday. same type of deal, except I'll be standing on my comfy gecko's and running my oldirty tweeked 200 with the rakers down nice. Should be a cakewalk.

Spring is good indeed!


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 17, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I doubt you really loved it that much then.
> 
> Real nice job on the tree. I second what the dan was saying about the two tie ins, but that has been covered.
> 
> ...



I put on Daves spikes and what a difference in comfort a good pair of gaffs are, wish I had a set of geckos. Hey thanks bud, good luck


----------



## RAG66 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice to see a new guy climb. I have not had any one go up for me in 15 yrs. that was a rookie. I would like to have a good new climber but most of the time the removals I do are so close to stuff I can't afford to risk any damage.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 17, 2010)

Yup, nice job Josh. That was a really good first tree.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 17, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> Yup, nice job Josh. That was a really good first tree.



Thanks man. Where abouts in wisconsin are ya? My grandpa is from the hayward area, we go walleye fishing every may and all summer there. I love it up there, wish I could find work and I'd be gone, anywhere but illinois.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 17, 2010)

Speaking of finding work, just got called back to start a retirement home next week, looks like it's just tree work on the weekends now, it'll be nice to work 7 days a week again.


----------



## Treetom (Mar 17, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 17, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> Thanks man. Where abouts in wisconsin are ya? My grandpa is from the hayward area, we go walleye fishing every may and all summer there. I love it up there, wish I could find work and I'd be gone, anywhere but illinois.



An hour from Hayward. Hayward is a great place, has the lumberjack festival too.


----------



## treevet (Mar 17, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> Speaking of finding work, just got called back to start a retirement home next week, looks like it's just tree work on the weekends now, it'll be nice to work 7 days a week again.



ahhh too bad, you were well on the way to becoming "Tree man of the year".

good luck


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 18, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> An hour from Hayward. Hayward is a great place, has the lumberjack festival too.


yeah i don't miss a lumberjack contest, i think it starts july 24th this year, I'll be there. The paul bunyun breakfast next door is awesome too. My grandpa is from Trego, heard of it? We had a place on sand lake too.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 18, 2010)

treevet said:


> ahhh too bad, you were well on the way to becoming "Tree man of the year".
> 
> good luck



Speaking of treeman of the year where has Plas been?


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 18, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Speaking of treeman of the year where has Plas been?



Plas got mad and went inside.

he couldn't take the heat from all his posting, so he's back on the porch with the puppies, couldn't run with the big dogs.


----------



## treevet (Mar 18, 2010)

And let there be no mistake....

WE ARE THE BIG DOGS !!!! :kilt:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 18, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Plas got mad and went inside.
> 
> he couldn't take the heat from all his posting, so he's back on the porch with the puppies, couldn't run with the big dogs.



Maybe he gave up??

If thats the case the dan is going to enjoy one hell of a lawn sale.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 18, 2010)

gave up typing out of his a$$, more than likely. he's lurking, and fantasizing about being a treeman.....................

I enjoyed his posts, though, was good entertainment. he seemed like a smart guy. could have been the best troll ever, huh?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 18, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> gave up typing out of his a$$, more than likely. he's lurking, and fantasizing about being a treeman.....................
> 
> I enjoyed his posts, though, was good entertainment. he seemed like a smart guy. could have been the best troll ever, huh?



I agree...

That reminds me, I think my infraction for the lipstick comment wears off in april. lol.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 18, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> yeah i don't miss a lumberjack contest, i think it starts july 24th this year, I'll be there. The paul bunyun breakfast next door is awesome too. My grandpa is from Trego, heard of it? We had a place on sand lake too.



I went to the Jack show this year and wasn't impressed to say the least. That's just me though.

Yup, I know Trego, been there quite a few times.


----------



## Mass tree guy (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice Job W.A.S

I can't believe the slayer sent you up that tree with out a 200!

WTF... You look comfortable up there wich is a great thing...I'm a rookie as well only done a few trees...I promise you will enjoy large tree pruning.. Nothing is better than swinging around a huge Oak or maple or Elm, Best feeling ever..

I agree 2 tie in points are vital for proper climbing as everyone has said. I usually put my climbing line around the but of the tree and treat my split tail like a buck strap...

Congrats!!!!


----------



## lxt (Mar 18, 2010)

Mass tree guy said:


> Nice Job W.A.S
> 
> I can't believe the slayer sent you up that tree with out a 200!
> 
> ...




Didnt you start a thread asking about how to climb? wanting to know about saddles/blakes hitch etc...???

Here you talk about large prunes & swinging from huge oaks, etc...

 you are the one who Bartlett wants to pay to get a class B, etc..?

MY POINT..............WTF, you claim to be a newbee but yet talk about HUGE prunes & swinging around...not too mention talking about split tails/buckstraps, etc... If you are so experienced as to talk like this then why start a thread about "how to climb"?

Im thinking you are repeating talk you have heard from the climbers at Bartlett...probably while driving to the next job for free!!!!


LXT.................


----------



## treemandan (Mar 18, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I agree...
> 
> That reminds me, I think my infraction for the lipstick comment wears off in april. lol.



WHHHAAAAAT!? They bounced you for a lipstick remark? I missed it but that just seems a little harsh for a lipstick remark.

Plas ( and I am just filling you guys in, not really speaking for him) is in Kansas. That is where they sent him for his engineer job. He apparently built some kind of machine he has to set up out there.
He was talking about doing one of the jobs he landed with me. I have been looking at some things down his way. 
He really has shaped up a little. Did some smooth sailing on that last locust we did but that was awhile ago, before the snow.


----------



## mpatch (Mar 19, 2010)

lets see, no hardhat or eye protection and no chaps on the ground guy good way to get shut down or killed given something goes wrong and it will eventually. btw you should ALWAYS tie in when blowing out a top.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 19, 2010)

mpatch said:


> lets see, no hardhat or eye protection and no chaps on the ground guy good way to get shut down or killed given something goes wrong and it will eventually. btw you should ALWAYS tie in when blowing out a top.



I knew the safety police would show up eventually


----------



## mpatch (Mar 19, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I knew the safety police would show up eventually



do tree work long enough and see people killed or maimed because of stupidity ie no hard hat or eye pro or chaps. all three have saved my hide more than once. dont try to look cool in the name of being dumb. when I started doing tree work I hated hard hats and chaps, yes I still hate them but wear them on every job. at least wear glasses, wait until you are in a tree and get a face full of unexpected sawdust and are blind for a few seconds if this happens at the wrong time you are screwed


----------



## treevet (Mar 19, 2010)

Little melodramatic IMO. How many climbers have you seen killed like you mentioned Patch?

I have literally seen one in my 41 years (not heard about it) and no hard hat, double tie in, safety glasses, chaps, finger and thumb hard hat thimbles...would have done anything for him as the top broke out on a dead tree (not my job).


----------



## mpatch (Mar 19, 2010)

one killed small chunk of wood from 50 feet up to the head after it bounced off the stem on the way down. do you put your seatbelt on planning on getting into a crash? do you carry a gun planning on getting robbed? we never plan for accidents to happen but why not minimize the risk of injury?? I have ran a saw everyday for close to ten years and hit my chaps once due to a poor running saw. had I not been wearing them who knows. hit your femoral and youll bleed out in a few minutes. it doesn't take much to open up your head pretty good on little stick from 40 feet up and off to get stappled back together. it also doesnt look very professional wearing ball caps on the job site.


----------



## treevet (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds like you are scared of just about everything. You may be in the wrong profession. I have been in this business for 41 years now and cutting and climbing daily with no significant injuries. Someone gets hit working the ground it is the climber's fault for not maintaining the proper clearance of his gm. Every worst case scenario needs to be considered.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 20, 2010)

treevet said:


> Sounds like you are scared of just about everything. You may be in the wrong profession. I have been in this business for 41 years now and cutting and climbing daily with no significant injuries. Someone gets hit working the ground it is the climber's fault for not maintaining the proper clearance of his gm. Every worst case scenario needs to be considered.



well said sir


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 20, 2010)

Got called back to the same job for another tree, but I didn't have my What-a-stihl, so I did this one the hard way..............















and I did it without a hard hat, chaps, or safety police diapers..........


----------



## mpatch (Mar 20, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange:no PPE no truck or chipper door knocking to get work?? definition of a hack perhaps? not sure


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 20, 2010)

mpatch said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:no PPE no truck or chipper door knocking to get work?? definition of a hack perhaps? not sure



lol the nub called Treeslayer a hack.

mpatch shouldnt you be busy supporting your president and his health care lies


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 20, 2010)

mpatch said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:no PPE no truck or chipper door knocking to get work?? definition of a hack perhaps? not sure



I've a million in insurance, a business license, a Quarter page ad in the paper and a stack of jobs, and am getting 5-6 calls a day already. what I did in the winter was find work after getting stuck here last fall. Now I'm rolling, and gearing up, and I'll add more advertising in different newspapers, and man up with some talent.

I also have a phone full of #'s for real tree guys around the country and ain't hiring you. I'd rather have have one of him than 6 of you, I know your type.
you wanna drink a beer, and talk business, fine.
you sound experienced, but if you want to talk trash, kiss my a$$.


BTW, I own every piece of PPE known to mankind, use it when its appropriate, and a few pics of a laid back training day do not reflect my commitment to being professional when it matters.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 20, 2010)

and I sold $3400 in work yesterday by 11:00 am (2 jobs) and by 12 was working on a sweet clearing job that paid $400 in 3 hours.

The Slayer sells work. and gets it done. none of my customers think I'm a hack, only jealous treeguys spit that nonsense.

Whatever. anybody can type. post pics.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 20, 2010)

*Oh please.....*

I got sawdust in my eye... I'm gonna die! 

I'm going down..........

This is truely some good stuff. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 20, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Got called back to the same job for another tree, but I didn't have my What-a-stihl, so I did this one the hard way..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I could've been there brother!


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 20, 2010)

mpatch said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:no PPE no truck or chipper door knocking to get work?? definition of a hack perhaps? not sure


It's plain to see you don't have a clue, who are you to call someone whom you've never met a hack? That's an insult to him and to me.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 20, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> Wish I could've been there brother!


you will be.
I'm gonna bid a double evergreen removal on monday, I'll schedule it for saturday.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 20, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> you will be.
> I'm gonna bid a double evergreen removal on monday, I'll schedule it for saturday.



sweet!


----------



## treevet (Mar 20, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Got called back to the same job for another tree, but I didn't have my What-a-stihl, so I did this one the hard way..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't think anyone mentioned this yet....

that is an awful nice tip over


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 20, 2010)

treevet said:


> don't think anyone mentioned this yet....
> 
> that is an awful nice tip over



thanks Dave. a 30 minute tree job total time including chipping, and I left the wood, for $300. 
Got 2 stumps for $200 waiting, and a customer for life.


----------



## tree md (Mar 20, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> thanks Dave. a 30 minute tree job total time including chipping, and I left the wood, for $300.
> Got 2 stumps for $200 waiting, and a customer for life.



Nice!


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 20, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I got sawdust in my eye... I'm gonna die!
> 
> I'm going down..........
> 
> This is truely some good stuff. :hmm3grin2orange:



kinda reminds me of the BCMA post which was followed by him posting pics of him and his crew working with no PPE he disappeared after that.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 20, 2010)

tree md said:


> Nice!



me and roger hit 3 jobs that day, too  and with all these calls, (4 today already even with the snow falling) it's gonna be a big spring.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 20, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Got called back to the same job for another tree, but I didn't have my What-a-stihl, so I did this one the hard way..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, theres nothing really hard about a tree thats thirty feet laying on its side I think even if I had to load that tree myself by hand that I would be done in about half an hr. but WTF do I know I'm just a rep whore ......


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 20, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> and I sold $3400 in work yesterday by 11:00 am (2 jobs) and by 12 was working on a sweet clearing job that paid $400 in 3 hours.
> 
> The Slayer sells work. and gets it done. none of my customers think I'm a hack, only jealous treeguys spit that nonsense.
> 
> Whatever. anybody can type. post pics.



You called me a rep whore , are you jealous of my bling , and why are you always so facking angry , if I had to work with you I would walk to the job , are you getting lade on a normal basis , cause you definitely have some penned up frustration .... Oh and ifs thats you with the mouth piece hard hat I could put you in a back pack and climb a tree with you in it , Thats funny its always the short ones that are angry..


----------



## treevet (Mar 20, 2010)

Look at the last pict. Not a twig snapped on the crab (?) by the house or the little maple by the road....let alone a bent gutter. Looks to me to be about a 3 or 4 inch clearance on either side.

A beginner (101) obviously would not even notice that.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 20, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> You called me a rep whore , are you jealous of my bling , and why are you always so facking angry , if I had to work with you I would walk to the job , are you getting lade on a normal basis , cause you definitely have some penned up frustration .... Oh and ifs thats you with the mouth piece hard hat I could put you in a back pack and climb a tree with you in it , Thats funny its always the short ones that are angry..



don't really have an answer to that, you might be right. sometimes I wonder where my displaced anger come from.........

I am a rude, angry guy too often. I apologize to all I offend on here. I let myself sound off, and my usefulness on here is not being helpful. 

My apologies to all.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Mar 20, 2010)

Every worst case scenario needs to be considered.[/QUOTE]

If thats your philosophy I would think you would be a bigger advocate of PPE.


----------



## treevet (Mar 20, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Every worst case scenario needs to be considered.


 
If thats your philosophy I would think you would be a bigger advocate of PPE.[/QUOTE]

That appears to be a rhetorical statement but if a response is expected....as I said earlier, we know when to wear ppe and wear it when appropriate and when demanded by the job site.

What is your perspective Holden?


----------



## mr. holden wood (Mar 20, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> That appears to be a rhetorical statement but if a response is expected....as I said earlier, we know when to wear ppe and wear it when appropriate and when demanded by the job site.
> 
> What is your perspective Holden?



I was annoyed with the negative comments towards someone who is just trying to promote basic PPE. He didnt need to be so derogatory to treeslayer but he had a point. If you are going to post pics of a worksite that looks like its from the 1970's you should expect to get a little crticism. 
We should do our best to post pics that promote our work in a safe manner. At the very least wear a hard hat and stay safe guys.[/QUOTE]


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> don't really have an answer to that, you might be right. sometimes I wonder where my displaced anger come from.........
> 
> I am a rude, angry guy too often. I apologize to all I offend on here. I let myself sound off, and my usefulness on here is not being helpful.
> 
> My apologies to all.


I am not offended , your just a little salty like an old fisherman, lol I like to see men who know whats up pass there experience on to the next group , you are a better man than my first boss who wouldn't teach you anything he just expected that you know...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> I was annoyed with the negative comments towards someone who is just trying to promote basic PPE. He didnt need to be so derogatory to treeslayer but he had a point. If you are going to post pics of a worksite that looks like its from the 1970's you should expect to get a little crticism.
> We should do our best to post pics that promote our work in a safe manner. At the very least wear a hard hat and stay safe guys.


[/QUOTE]

Heres my question how dangerous were the 70's or was the issue that there weren't nonsense lawsuits or less scummy attorney's to sue everyone for the workers own stupidity.. My wifes grandfather was a bridge builder in the 30's my father in law in the 60's and 70's and still now and me in the early 2000's and they tell me that the work is no safer now then before , the decision to work safe is still ultimately the workers personal responsibilty, so whats the difference other the threat of a lawsuit, now we are bombarded by safety to the point that our production is often slowed, so I say teach the man commonsense safety and don't pile a whole bunch of PPE on someone who has no idea why they are wearing it.. And if your wondering whether I work with a hardhat and glasses , Yes and the men who I work with choose when and where they need it and I don't have to say a facking word to them they just know ...


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 21, 2010)

Heres my question how dangerous were the 70's or was the issue that there weren't nonsense lawsuits or less scummy attorney's to sue everyone for the workers own stupidity.. My wifes grandfather was a bridge builder in the 30's my father in law in the 60's and 70's and still now and me in the early 2000's and they tell me that the work is no safer now then before , the decision to work safe is still ultimately the workers personal responsibilty, so whats the difference other the threat of a lawsuit, now we are bombarded by safety to the point that our production is often slowed, so I say teach the man commonsense safety and don't pile a whole bunch of PPE on someone who has no idea why they are wearing it.. And if your wondering whether I work with a hardhat and glasses , Yes and the men who I work with choose when and where they need it and I don't have to say a facking word to them they just know ...[/QUOTE]

Wonderfully said!:agree2:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2010)

mpatch said:


> lets see, no hardhat or eye protection and no chaps on the ground guy good way to get shut down or killed given something goes wrong and it will eventually. btw you should ALWAYS tie in when blowing out a top.



Your a :censored: plain and simple , he made the choice to cut that tree with at least one able body person there , so whatever If your gonna smash someone for something you have nothing to do with than ..... And let me guess your a guy who has learned all the new and more efficient ways to climb which makes everyone a hack , which by the way I HATE THAT WORD , and if he wants to climb without glasses his choice , I'm sure that he has had sawdust in his eye at least once before and it obviously didn't phase him ,and the hardhat theres no one above him so whats the issue there to much sun on his balding head , last time I looked the climber was the guy who works above the ground guys and they were wearing a hat, Or let me guess your the dope that believes if you fall from 50 ft. and land on your head the hardhat will save you , well your wrong it just keeps all the little pieces in one neat arrangement..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> Heres my question how dangerous were the 70's or was the issue that there weren't nonsense lawsuits or less scummy attorney's to sue everyone for the workers own stupidity.. My wifes grandfather was a bridge builder in the 30's my father in law in the 60's and 70's and still now and me in the early 2000's and they tell me that the work is no safer now then before , the decision to work safe is still ultimately the workers personal responsibilty, so whats the difference other the threat of a lawsuit, now we are bombarded by safety to the point that our production is often slowed, so I say teach the man commonsense safety and don't pile a whole bunch of PPE on someone who has no idea why they are wearing it.. And if your wondering whether I work with a hardhat and glasses , Yes and the men who I work with choose when and where they need it and I don't have to say a facking word to them they just know ...



Wonderfully said!:agree2:[/QUOTE]
Next time you posts pics just photoshop a hardhat on everyone , lol it will save you from about 15 posts of explaining why ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2010)

What a stihl you look like someone who works in trees , or slayer is just a good photographer , so stick with and don't let anyhting that someone says here to ya ever stick with ya , just do your thing and the naysayers or my motivation and laugh to the bank every friday night , my only advice is pull down your pants a little sawdust makes your socks itchy..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2010)

treevet said:


> Look at the last pict. Not a twig snapped on the crab (?) by the house or the little maple by the road....let alone a bent gutter. Looks to me to be about a 3 or 4 inch clearance on either side.
> 
> A beginner (101) obviously would not even notice that.


Ya mean the crab that was trimmed a little too hard , your right thank god that nonone broke a branch on that tree it might be damaged lol , why are you mad now , this is amazing how large of a stick that somehow gets crammed up the arses of so many here , I don't care about what slayer does with his work or yours for that matter I just enjoy the pics when there is something to enjoy but dumping a thirty foot spruce is something that you learn in (101) tree cutting and if thats your qualification of expertise than i feel better about what I have learned and have much comfort in reguard to my future..


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 21, 2010)

Man, someones feelin frisky today.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> he took care of this tree in good time, never hit my big cable flipline I had him use, and he had a blast.
> 
> his first block was a big one, and watching him do his first takedown and rappel was a real treat.



Lmfao, good job, remember to wear safety glasses and hard hat twice tied in when using chainsaw too. 



PS: now TS why did you not have him take it through a block and lower to give him the experience of the ride lol:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao, good job, remember to wear safety glasses and hard hat twice tied in when using chainsaw too.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: now TS why did you not have him take it through a block and lower to give him the experience of the ride lol:monkey:


Oh schlit I think thats gonna stir the pot a PPE hating again , hey rope HI ...


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh schlit I think thats gonna stir the pot a PPE hating again , hey rope HI ...



Personally ppe is not the only factor in a safe job. I have been guilty of not pulling my hard hat back up after it falls during climbing and at times forgetting it in another truck, miles away. Really I have seen accidents on other crews that were PPE preachers but lacked the skill level to work safe. I do try to wear mine but I don't feel if it falls to the ground while aloft I am dead like some would have you think. I almost never wear chaps in high heat but if you use my saw you will wear them. I started before they were mandatory learned what causes kickback and how to avoid it. It is my truthful opinion, I have greater risk of heat stroke than cutting my artery. Anyone who tells you they have always obeyed every safety rule is a liar imho. I will add that attempting to work safe and promote safe methods is a plus if your not being derogatory with advise given, more reminding than the I gotcha attitude! Also more emphasis needs to be put toward proper rigging, felling and climbing to prevent the need of PPE to protect us:monkey:


----------



## treevet (Mar 21, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Ya mean the crab that was trimmed a little too hard , your right thank god that nonone broke a branch on that tree it might be damaged lol , why are you mad now , this is amazing how large of a stick that somehow gets crammed up the arses of so many here , I don't care about what slayer does with his work or yours for that matter I just enjoy the pics when there is something to enjoy but dumping a thirty foot spruce is something that you learn in (101) tree cutting and if thats your qualification of expertise than i feel better about what I have learned and have much comfort in reguard to my future..



If you tear the side off a tree that was planted when the kid graduated from college or the maple that was planted when grandma died you gonna see how much those trees are worth. You seem a little mentally challenged. I have the feeling you look exactly like the picture in your avatar.


----------



## UnityArborist (Mar 21, 2010)

*well done take down, but Where was the PPE?*

Glad to see that that the tree came down and no one was hurt. I think it is a dangerous president to set sending a first time climber up with out a helmet, eye protection, and only a steelcore filpline to work off. 

Steel core fliplines are cut resistant, NOT CUT PROOF!! Anyone in the biz long enough has cut through metal of many different kinds. Nails, chain link fence, and tons of other crap that PO's have placed in or near their trees. 

With a big saw, like in the pictures, running full bore, had the new guy slipped it could have been bad. 

Osha, and Common sense dictates that climber should have TWO TIP's when running a chainsaw. It is a simple case of not putting all your eggs in one basket, even a SteelCore basket. 

I use my DRT on single spar removals along with my flipline. I just throw it up a few whorls and I have a nice pendulum to move around the trunk and it helps that weight of the hips. 

I have been training one of my ground crew, Nick, to climb. I believe in the low and slow approach to training. 1st time up a tree was dead wooding a Doug Fir. 2nd time up a tree was to chunk down a small Cedar after I limbed it, topped it and chunked it down to about 18ft. Low, slow and simple. I was very proud to see how Nick handled himself and he was stoaked at what he had accomplished.

As cool as it was that TreeSlayer's guy Josh did that removal, it would have been horrible beyond measure had that young man been seriously injured, or killed. This game is to dangerous to be taken lightly. The habits we teach the next generation are the ones the will keep with them throughout their careers, lets make sure they are good ones.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2010)

UnityArborist said:


> Glad to see that that the tree came down and no one was hurt. I think it is a dangerous president to set sending a first time climber up with out a helmet, eye protection, and only a steelcore filpline to work off.
> 
> Steel core fliplines are cut resistant, NOT CUT PROOF!! Anyone in the biz long enough has cut through metal of many different kinds. Nails, chain link fence, and tons of other crap that PO's have placed in or near their trees.
> 
> ...



My first professional tree experience was not low or slow, I was asked if I thought I could climb up and cut an overhanging limb over 12500 volts. I said yeah; they taught me the knots and I climbed up seventy feet and cut the limb successful. I did have a brain bucket on and safety glasses. I prior to that, climbed and removed a tree for one of my mowing customers with only a grass rope and a wore out poulan. I free climbed it, wrapped my legs around the limbs and cut, I think back to that day and wonder wtf was I thinking. All this started in 83:monkey:


----------



## treevet (Mar 21, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> My first professional tree experience was not low or slow I was asked if I thought I could climb up and cut an overhanging limb over 12500 volts. I said yeah they taught me the knots and I climbed up seventy feet and cut the limb successful. I did have a brain bucket on and safety glasses. I prior to that climbed and removed a tree for one of my mowing customers with only a grass rope and a wore out poulan. I free climbed it wrapped my legs around the limbs and cut I think back to that day and wonder wtf was I thinking. All this started in 83:monkey:



good point......wayyyy more to safety than ppe. Employer has you covered in ppe with a double tie in...and you attempt a procedure you are not qualified to attempt. You die and his ass is completely covered.

There are inherent dangers in this business you cannot legislate out. Say a 90 foot dead tree bent over a roof with one leader. No crane/bucket access and no remote lowering points. You have to decide....should I climb higher and risk the top breaking out or do i cut it off right here and risk the block point for the rigging breaking out and taking you and the lowered top and the whole works crashing down on the roof???

Smarts and experience should be up in that tree but that is not always the case.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree the PPE and correct training since my free climbing day has made me a much better climber but I can also say that it has not once protected me from certain death. The fact is; it is a tool just like the silky and other tools of our trade. My hard hat has done more to protect me working under a truck from minor bumps on my head than any real accident from my aloft adventures. It may likely save my life someday but has not in near 30 years of continuous danger tree work. I still recognize the importance of staying in-line with rules of safety and attempt to do so at least 90% of the time.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2010)

treevet said:


> good point......wayyyy more to safety than ppe. Employer has you covered in ppe with a double tie in...and you attempt a procedure you are not qualified to attempt. You die and his ass is completely covered.
> 
> There are inherent dangers in this business you cannot legislate out. Say a 90 foot dead tree bent over a roof with one leader. No crane/bucket access and no remote lowering points. You have to decide....should I climb higher and risk the top breaking out or do i cut it off right here and risk the block point for the rigging breaking out and taking you and the lowered top and the whole works crashing down on the roof???
> 
> Smarts and experience should be up in that tree but that is not always the case.



You got that right,we all started somewhere and if you survived without injury in many years of performing tree work it means you must be doing some things right. I am glad I don't have to make the decision you just pointed out today but definitely been there friend I believe in safety but also believe there are many that have not experienced ninety foot in a dead pine in 25 mph winds between two house's and a ticked of nest of hornets


----------



## tree md (Mar 21, 2010)

I certainly don't have much to say about someone advocating PPE. Always a good idea to work safe and I would never say otherwise.

However, I read some of these safety posts and have to ask myself what planet are some of these guys from. Or maybe a better question would be what planet am I from. I started climbing in 91 and have worked for 5 tree services in that time. I have been doing my own work since 94 and have not worked for another tree service since 97. Two of the services I worked for were some of the biggest outfits in town, one of which was the largest residential tree service in my area. Both of the large companies were running 5 crews or better. In that whole time I only saw one climber wear a helmet and never once saw anyone wear chaps. One of the better climbers I remember wore shorts with knee pads in the tree. 

Maybe I am alone here or just from the old school, maybe it's a regional thing but I never seen many professional services wear much in the way of PPE.

Granted, I wear my brain bucket most of the time now but not always. I am one of the few that do around here. Even the large contract, line clearance guys don't wear a helmet or chaps here. I know, I have worked right next door to them and watched them. 

Kind of funny though, one of the larger services around here was on the news back when our big ice storm hit in 07 preaching the virtuosity of wearing a hard hat on TV while calling trees the "most dangerous vegetation on the planet", then aired footage of having to set a log down on a roof when he tried to take too much with his crane. He was the same guy who had the front wheels of his crane about 6' off of the ground when he tried to take too big of a piece. The same guy who was doing wheelies down the street in front of his customers house with his bobcat. I had to laugh about it when I thought back to his hard hat comment on the news. PPE is no cure for stupid...


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 21, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> What a stihl you look like someone who works in trees , or slayer is just a good photographer , so stick with and don't let anyhting that someone says here to ya ever stick with ya , just do your thing and the naysayers or my motivation and laugh to the bank every friday night , my only advice is pull down your pants a little sawdust makes your socks itchy..



Thanks treeclimber! I'll keep the photo shop thing in mind next time lol. It's nice to hear someone speak on matters of safety with common sense. Before my recent lessons in climbing I worked for a logging company and before that I've been a carpenter the remainder of my life and each boss/owner always operated a safe work enviroment with the aid of common sense. There's times added measures of protective equipment was needed but most of the times it wouldn't of made a difference, and actually became counter-productive. Try telling that to insurance companies and the brain washed safety police and it just falls on deaf ears.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 21, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> My first professional tree experience was not low or slow, I was asked if I thought I could climb up and cut an overhanging limb over 12500 volts. I said yeah; they taught me the knots and I climbed up seventy feet and cut the limb successful. I did have a brain bucket on and safety glasses. I prior to that, climbed and removed a tree for one of my mowing customers with only a grass rope and a wore out poulan. I free climbed it, wrapped my legs around the limbs and cut, I think back to that day and wonder wtf was I thinking. All this started in 83:monkey:



Rope, you have more grit than I do. I'll take chances in some ways but when it comes to power lines, high voltage has always scared the :censored: out of me.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> Rope, you have more grit than I do. I'll take chances in some ways but when it comes to power lines, high voltage has always scared the :censored: out of me.



In them days when you hired on to a job you did it. I was working for a line clearance company and so that is what the job was, training was not near what it is today. It is good that everyone cares to post about PPE and some of the other concerns but when done with the idea of belittling or calling someone a hack I call bs. Where is there work photo's, armchair climbers don't get no respect imo. Many of us do it to get their response because we know who's been there and who just reads crap outta books.


PS: Voltage ain't so bad once you learn to understand it, Volts can be described as pressure behind the flow=Amps but it is resistance or rather lack of; that kills


----------



## IcePick (Mar 21, 2010)

*Just my opinion*

If we as tree workers/arborists are to be taken seriously and our trade is to be respected, then I believe that anyone who works without a hard-hat is painting a negative picture of the industry. 

Take some pride and look the professional! I've never seen a line-construction crew or an electric utility crew performing their duties without a hardhat. 

Without the hardhat, you look like another boob straight off a lawnmower, just my opinion.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2010)

IcePick said:


> If we as tree workers/arborists are to be taken seriously and our trade is to be respected, then I believe that anyone who works without a hard-hat is painting a negative picture of the industry.
> 
> Take some pride and look the professional! I've never seen a line-construction crew or an electric utility crew performing their duties without a hardhat.
> 
> Without the hardhat, you look like another boob straight off a lawnmower, just my opinion.



Again, I agree in theory but truth is; I worked as a line clearance pro for twenty years and have seen them too, not wearing hard hats at times. I am in no way advocating non -compliance just the fact that if you see someone here without their hard hat in a pic, it does not necessarily mean they are incompetent boobs,hacks etc. I do understand uniformity and professionalism and its positive role in our industry though.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2010)

treevet said:


> If you tear the side off a tree that was planted when the kid graduated from college or the maple that was planted when grandma died you gonna see how much those trees are worth. You seem a little mentally challenged. I have the feeling you look exactly like the picture in your avatar.



Well than don't chance damaging it period ,and when you lay down a tree next to grandmas dogwood well than ? What the hell are you talking about anyway who cares ... You jumped in my face saying that I don't know what the hell I'm talking about and thats the issue here , I can find my way around the job just fine , as a matter of fact I have supported my family with this work and now provide a safe well run jobsite that supports the families of three full time employees , so what ever .. I doubt that you could show me anything that I haven't seen before .. And I am gonna end this argument with that ...


----------



## treevet (Mar 22, 2010)

treeslayer said:


>



I don't have any interest in teaching you anything Jersey 

But if you learn anything today.....it should be the value of perfection in this business (or anything) no matter how big the tree felled is or whatever the job is

and also that it is not YOU that decides how much a clients trees are worth no matter how they have pruned them.

I'll get your ass straightened out if you stay around here long enough.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> I don't have any interest in teaching you anything Jersey
> 
> But if you learn anything today.....it should be the value of perfection in this business (or anything) no matter how big the tree felled is or whatever the job is
> 
> ...



Thats something that we can agree with , no interest .. And again were only big dogs in our back yard , outside of that were just another leg humper and maybe, I will do a little ass straightened of my own , or are you too old to be taught .....


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 22, 2010)

I chose to lay a tree down in a tight area, because I CAN. no big deal, just doing my job as a skilled climber/feller. that was not a flop, it was a slow cut, slow pulled "tip-over" (good term) that simplified the job. High voltage directly behind, fences under, and I was able to do the job safely without damaging anything or anyone, for the price the HO was going to pay. climb and lower for $300? hellno. but someone else (a real hack) would have, and possibly tore something up. 

For all the guys who want to keep berating me for PPE, look at all the hundreds of pics on here of me or my crews wearing it. I have been plucking at your nerves proving a point. this safety police mentality on here is annoying as heck, especially when that becomes the theme of yet another hijacked thread.

this was about Josh's first climb, in a safe tree, without any time pressure, and I walked around that tree the whole job watching and commenting on his every move, *while wearing my $100 Kevlar helmet.* I felt he was skilled enough with the saw, fit enough and able to work at height. He proved me right.

why on earth any one would have to use more than a 3/4" steel flipline going UP this tree is beyond me. he made 1 block cut, and this cut was safely made without the 2nd tie-in, and he clearly understands his need to have that 2nd connection at almost all times, as well as the hardhat. 
Using this scenario pictured in this thread to describe our entire safety mentality is ludicrous, and proved my point. anybody can type.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 22, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I chose to lay a tree down in a tight area, because I CAN. no big deal, just doing my job as a skilled climber/feller. that was not a flop, it was a slow cut, slow pulled "tip-over" (good term) that simplified the job. High voltage directly behind, fences under, and I was able to do the job safely without damaging anything or anyone, for the price the HO was going to pay. climb and lower for $300? hellno. but someone else (a real hack) would have, and possibly tore something up.
> 
> For all the guys who want to keep berating me for PPE, look at all the hundreds of pics on here of me or my crews wearing it. I have been plucking at your nerves proving a point. this safety police mentality on here is annoying as heck, especially when that becomes the theme of yet another hijacked thread.
> 
> ...



3/4 inch wow did you have that made? That would be hard to cut through there!


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> 3/4 inch wow did you have that made? That would be hard to cut through there!



The large one sherrills sells. 3/4" is the overall dimension, (gibbs ascender size) actual cable size is less, but to cut that? would have to be one hell of a cut applied.:monkey:

I certainly know the potential for hitting a rope or lanyard while sawing, but saw control is the one of the most important aspects of climbing to consider. cutting thru a big lanyard on a solid tree removing pine limbs? If I have to worry about that, the guy ain't going up for me, I'll do it.

the ROPE knows, every tree, and climb is different.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> 3/4 inch wow did you have that made? That would be hard to cut through there!



I could be wrong... but I would imagine anyone with even just a bit of common sense (and a sense of self preservation), would feel themselves cuttin through a 3/4" steel core lanyard.

I agree, all this PPE talk gets to be a bit of a snoozer after a while. :deadhorse:


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 22, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I could be wrong... but I would imagine anyone with even just a bit of common sense (and a sense of self preservation), would feel themselves cuttin through a 3/4" steel core lanyard.
> 
> I agree, all this PPE talk gets to be a bit of a snoozer after a while. :deadhorse:



So why climb at all? If I'm unfortunate enough to whack that steel line, then how would a rope save me? there never that far apart.

Guess I have to buy a bucket truck, and tie into that. and switch to hydraulics, to move the cutter away from my body................it goes on and on. 

treeclimbing will always be dangerous work.But when we reach a highly skill level, some risks become managed. I will point out, a Risk forgotten is bound to be discovered. complacency kills.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 22, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> So why climb at all? If I'm unfortunate enough to whack that steel line, than how would a rope save me? there never that far apart.
> 
> Guess I have to buy a bucket truck, and tie into that. and switch to hydraulics, to move the cutter away from my body................it goes on and on.
> 
> treeclimbing will always be dangerous work.But when we reach a highly skill level, some risks become managed. I will point out, a Risk forgotten is bound to be discovered. complacency kills.



Thats easy bro I would catch ya azz on the way down:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 22, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> So why climb at all? If I'm unfortunate enough to whack that steel line, than how would a rope save me? there never that far apart.



I was attempting to support your argument... googly-eyes! 

But really, if I'm cutting on a trunk (spar, whatever), and I have my climb line below my lanyard, say 12"-18", and happened to cut the lanyard, I would like to think that I possess enough skill with a saw to not just keep hacking every rope in sight.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Thats easy bro I would catch ya azz on the way down:hmm3grin2orange:



See, the ROPES got me, anyway.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 22, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I chose to lay a tree down in a tight area, because I CAN. no big deal, just doing my job as a skilled climber/feller. that was not a flop, it was a slow cut, slow pulled "tip-over" (good term) that simplified the job. High voltage directly behind, fences under, and I was able to do the job safely without damaging anything or anyone, for the price the HO was going to pay. climb and lower for $300? hellno. but someone else (a real hack) would have, and possibly tore something up.
> 
> For all the guys who want to keep berating me for PPE, look at all the hundreds of pics on here of me or my crews wearing it. I have been plucking at your nerves proving a point. this safety police mentality on here is annoying as heck, especially when that becomes the theme of yet another hijacked thread.
> 
> ...






:yourock::yourock:


----------



## treevet (Mar 22, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats something that we can agree with , no interest .. And again were only big dogs in our back yard , outside of that were just another leg humper and maybe, I will do a little ass straightened of my own , or are you too old to be taught .....



Whatdoya got to teach? Tree biology, physiology, anatomy, mycology, entomology, identification, diagnosis, treatments.....??

I am all ears

PS don't group me with you....please:help:


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> Whatdoya got to teach? Tree biology, physiology, anatomy, mycology, entomology, identification, diagnosis, treatments.....??
> 
> I am all ears
> 
> PS don't group me with you....please:help:



Lol phototropism is a deciding factor to be considered in many of my efforts
I seem to bring light in alot lmao!


----------



## treevet (Mar 22, 2010)

double tie in or not....I am always gonna check my buckstrap where it is hidden from sight in relation to my cut ....with my hand so I am sure it not looped UP and gonna get hit although it would not appear that way.


----------



## treevet (Mar 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol phototropism is a deciding factor to be considered in many of my efforts
> I seem to bring light in alot lmao!



101 could teach you a thing or 2 about that lol :notrolls2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> double tie in or not....I am always gonna check my buckstrap where it is hidden from sight in relation to my cut ....with my hand so I am sure it not looped UP and gonna get hit although it would not appear that way.



Yup I would hate to ruin my lanyard, I usually have double tie in but not always many times near the tips I prefer to leave some slack in my climb line and then go to the top to take smaller pieces out and have a safety in case anything breaks. It would still be a rough ride but I would not go clear to the ground. I would rather do that most times than rig the whole top in dead trees.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> double tie in or not....I am always gonna check my buckstrap where it is hidden from sight in relation to my cut ....with my hand so I am sure it not looped UP and gonna get hit although it would not appear that way.


:agree2:
and there is the solution to cutting the lanyard, DON'T......

One thing I hammered to Josh, determine the cut. get physically set, clear yourself from cut area (or rope swing if needed) alert the groundmen, THEN stop briefly and look the entire scenario over, again. we have the rest of our lives to get the next cut right. I hope he remembers that most of all.

I developed this habit of automatically "relooking the cut" after years of working with so many other people doing big removals and especially crane operators. now it saves me from myself................................


----------



## tree md (Mar 22, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I could be wrong... but I would imagine anyone with even just a bit of common sense (and a sense of self preservation), would feel themselves cuttin through a 3/4" steel core lanyard.
> 
> I agree, all this PPE talk gets to be a bit of a snoozer after a while. :deadhorse:



No way you can cut through a high visibility steel core without knowing it. I cut into mine a couple of months back. The orange fibers flew like feathers when the saw made contact. Just nicked the cable. Didn't cut into it, just pulled a couple of strands of the cable out of place. Still bared the cable and made it unusable. Point is, you're not going to cut into it and not know immediately. With a large saw you might be able to cut through it instantaneously but I'll guarantee you will know when you hit it. 

I preach two tie in points to anyone who climbs for me with no exceptions. That is what was drilled into my head when I was learning. Do I always practice what I preach? No. When I leaning out on a limb making a cut and my climb line is well out of the way I will make the cut without setting my lanyard or flip cord. When I am working a spar I am double tied in 99% of the time. And mostly so when I am working away from the spar but there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 22, 2010)

tree md said:


> No way you can cut through a high visibility steel core without knowing it. I cut into mine a couple of months back. The orange fibers flew like feathers when the saw made contact. Just nicked the cable. Didn't cut into it, just pulled a couple of strands of the cable out of place. Still bared the cable and made it unusable.



why unusable? if the cable integrity is still present, I would just tape it up.
your thoughts?


----------



## treevet (Mar 22, 2010)

A tree company owner that used to occupy my equipment lot prior to me moving out here from New Jersey bout 30 years ago was double tied into the tree he was working on ..............and died. (John Magrino RIP)

Unfortunately one of his tie ins was in the top of the leader he was blowing out. He realized that at the last minute and tried to cut the climbing line and ran the saw into his chest. The word around was they could not tell which was the cause of death.

Helps to have a good gm to eyeball every cut you make if available and experienced enough to discern what is not kosher.


----------



## tree md (Mar 22, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> why unusable? if the cable integrity is still present, I would just tape it up.
> your thoughts?



Yeah, someone else suggested that. Not sure how it would work through my rope grab. I have got to do one about 10' off of the high voltage lines this week. Not much chance of anything arching that far but I went ahead and made me a rope lanyard to work this tree to be on the safe side. I just chucked the old steel core. I got to order some new gear anyway, might as well get me a new steel core while I'm at it. The one I use is only $55 bucks.


----------



## treevet (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the little bitty beeline. Don't even think about cutting that.


----------



## mpatch (Mar 22, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> why unusable? if the cable integrity is still present, I would just tape it up.
> your thoughts?




I taped up an old wire core that I nicked and it wouldnt run through the rope grab worth a crap because of the tape so I gave it away


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> Whatdoya got to teach? Tree biology, physiology, anatomy, mycology, entomology, identification, diagnosis, treatments.....??
> 
> I am all ears
> 
> PS don't group me with you....please:help:


What I read is BLAH BLAH from a egotistical whatever who means well I'm sure, I have nothing to teach because I don't care about what you do In Ohio frankly , I don't care what you do anywhere, as a matter of fact I have never addressed you in reguards to anything because frankly your a :censored: and your a little to HIGH BROWED for my taste , and if I ever ask you a question or talk to you remind me why I can't stand your type and respond the way you usually do ... So were agreed that we have nothing to EVER SAY TO ONE ANOTHER and stay out of conversations that I am having with someone else , OK .. PS BORN TO CLIMB SHIRTS ARE GAY.....


----------



## treevet (Mar 22, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> What I read is BLAH BLAH from a egotistical whatever who means well I'm sure, I have nothing to teach because I don't care about what you do In Ohio frankly , I don't care what you do anywhere, as a matter of fact I have never addressed you in reguards to anything because frankly your a :censored: and your a little to HIGH BROWED for my taste , and if I ever ask you a question or talk to you remind me why I can't stand your type and respond the way you usually do ... So were agreed that we have nothing to EVER SAY TO ONE ANOTHER and stay out of conversations that I am having with someone else , OK .. PS BORN TO CLIMB SHIRTS ARE GAY.....



I guess you repping me is out of the question then :hmm3grin2orange:

We're NOT "agreed that we have nothing to EVER SAY TO ONE ANOTHER" and I likely WON'T stay out of conversations you are having with someone else".....instead......

I will be keeping an eye on you.....BOY :Eye: LOL


----------



## mr. holden wood (Mar 22, 2010)

Heres my question how dangerous were the 70's or was the issue that there weren't nonsense lawsuits or less scummy attorney's to sue everyone for the workers own stupidity.. My wifes grandfather was a bridge builder in the 30's my father in law in the 60's and 70's and still now and me in the early 2000's and they tell me that the work is no safer now then before , the decision to work safe is still ultimately the workers personal responsibilty, so whats the difference other the threat of a lawsuit, now we are bombarded by safety to the point that our production is often slowed, so I say teach the man commonsense safety and don't pile a whole bunch of PPE on someone who has no idea why they are wearing it.. And if your wondering whether I work with a hardhat and glasses , Yes and the men who I work with choose when and where they need it and I don't have to say a facking word to them they just know ...[/QUOTE]

Congratulations this is the dumbest post I have read on this site. When the hoover dam was built in the 30's 112 guys died before it was completed. Regulations and even a few attorneys made a major impact in the safety of workers and a massive decrease in work related injurys/fatalties. I could care less if production is slowed because of safety. I get paid by the hour and my livelyhood is more important then a buck. You sound like a scumbag owner with little concern for your workers safety just the bottom line.
Sorry to hi-jack your thread what-a-stihl that was nice first climb. My boss pushes production with safety a distant second. I wish we had a little more safety minded attitude. Slayer seems like he's got you on the right path. I would just drop a few bucks and get a few pieces of ppe when you get a chance good luck.


----------



## treevet (Mar 22, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> . My boss pushes production with safety a distant second.



Don't you think the reason he can do this is he has you covered in ppe and therefore is in compliance and now he can really push production at the deficit of safety?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 23, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Heres my question how dangerous were the 70's or was the issue that there weren't nonsense lawsuits or less scummy attorney's to sue everyone for the workers own stupidity.. My wifes grandfather was a bridge builder in the 30's my father in law in the 60's and 70's and still now and me in the early 2000's and they tell me that the work is no safer now then before , the decision to work safe is still ultimately the workers personal responsibilty, so whats the difference other the threat of a lawsuit, now we are bombarded by safety to the point that our production is often slowed, so I say teach the man commonsense safety and don't pile a whole bunch of PPE on someone who has no idea why they are wearing it.. And if your wondering whether I work with a hardhat and glasses , Yes and the men who I work with choose when and where they need it and I don't have to say a facking word to them they just know ...



Congratulations this is the dumbest post I have read on this site. When the hoover dam was built in the 30's 112 guys died before it was completed. Regulations and even a few attorneys made a major impact in the safety of workers and a massive decrease in work related injurys/fatalties. I could care less if production is slowed because of safety. I get paid by the hour and my livelyhood is more important then a buck. You sound like a scumbag owner with little concern for your workers safety just the bottom line.
Sorry to hi-jack your thread what-a-stihl that was nice first climb. My boss pushes production with safety a distant second. I wish we had a little more safety minded attitude. Slayer seems like he's got you on the right path. I would just drop a few bucks and get a few pieces of ppe when you get a chance good luck.[/QUOTE]

Again your lack of comprehension and lack of anything to truly contribute has shown through , no one has said that you should work unsafely so put your glasses on and read it again , and I hardly think that that was the dumbest post and if it was yours may be a near second , but again whatever , so good luck to you as well , and if were gonna debate ppe than lets start a thread and not wizz all over his thread , Mr holden my wood ....Is your boss a scumbag as well or are you a hypocite who probably comes here too bash me cause were not face too face , what a joke ....Have him read my post than lets talk again


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Mr woody holder is that you in your avatar , cause if it is than your in violation , two tie in points at all times A LANYARD IS ONLY ONE , let me guess thats your bosses fault too or better yet mine , but if your dumb:censored: cut your lanyard I'm sure your lawyer would have someone to blame other than you..


----------



## mpatch (Mar 23, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey Mr woody holder is that you in your avatar , cause if it is than your in violation , two tie in points at all times A LANYARD IS ONLY ONE , let me guess thats your bosses fault too or better yet mine , but if your dumb:censored: cut your lanyard I'm sure your lawyer would have someone to blame other than you..




dont you work? you have been a member here for a year and already have over 2100 posts? thats like six post a day every day for the whole twelve months you have been on the site. post whore?? j/k :monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 24, 2010)

mpatch said:


> dont you work? you have been a member here for a year and already have over 2100 posts? thats like six post a day every day for the whole twelve months you have been on the site. post whore?? j/k :monkey:



I always make time for this place , but I do work about 10 to 12 hrs a day , and coach my daughter for soft ball drive back and forth to sports 4 days a week , play ball my self and do my honey do list daily , not to mention est. work, call backs, write checks and collect them and still I can find the time to tell you your an idiot ......


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 24, 2010)

mpatch said:


> dont you work? you have been a member here for a year and already have over 2100 posts? thats like six post a day every day for the whole twelve months you have been on the site. post whore?? j/k :monkey:



I always make time for this place , but I do work about 10 to 12 hrs a day , and coach my daughter for soft ball drive back and forth to sports 4 days a week , play ball my self and do my honey do list daily , not to mention est. work, call backs, write checks and collect them and still I can find the time to tell you your an idiot ......amazing ehhh


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 25, 2010)

Ain't got my what-a-stihl back from the shop yet. 
I finished a clearing/takedown job today, 30+ australian pines around a fenced yard on a million $ property. cut and run, get paid to chip it next week. 

easy pickings, a lot of simple tip overs, here's a sweet one that looks good. zero room for error, fences, gardens and barns.

for those of us that recognize the art of the drop.


----------



## tree md (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice! Ever barber chair one on purpose to keep it off of something? I have on small ones... 

You're really racking up the work buddy. Good on ya!


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 25, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Ain't got my what-a-stihl back from the shop yet.
> I finished a clearing/takedown job today, 30+ australian pines around a fenced yard on a million $ property. cut and run, get paid to chip it next week.
> 
> easy pickings, a lot of simple tip overs, here's a sweet one that looks good. zero room for error, fences, gardens and barns.
> ...



I think you mean P. nigra slayer.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Ain't got my what-a-stihl back from the shop yet.
> I finished a clearing/takedown job today, 30+ australian pines around a fenced yard on a million $ property. cut and run, get paid to chip it next week.
> 
> easy pickings, a lot of simple tip overs, here's a sweet one that looks good. zero room for error, fences, gardens and barns.
> ...



Dern Slayer wheres my pie all I seem to get is the bad stuff lol. I ain't really complaining but a little pie with my beef would be nice every now and then:monkey: BTW is that a husky I see there pard?


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 25, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Dern Slayer wheres my pie all I seem to get is the bad stuff lol. I ain't really complaining but a little pie with my beef would be nice every now and then:monkey: BTW is that a husky I see there pard?



Yep, a 359 running stihl 3/8 RMF chain.

Vicious little treeslaying weapon, let me tell ya.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Yep, a 359 running stihl 3/8 RMF chain.
> 
> Vicious little treeslaying weapon, let me tell ya.



Yup always figured you were a husky man lol


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 26, 2010)

stihl is doing their best to run me off, every "new" saw model seems a little less than the last one.

I'm always gonna climb with a 200T, but husky is right there. look at my Avatar, I do love a 372.


But I want Dolmar to give me a sponsorship. that 7900 rocks. how does there big saw, the 9010 do? that handle design on the 7900 is really cool.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 26, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> stihl is doing their best to run me off, every "new" saw model seems a little less than the last one.
> 
> I'm always gonna climb with a 200T, but husky is right there. look at my Avatar, I do love a 372.
> 
> ...



Yep thats the other husky lmao I love air injection but at times it is hell I mean no breaks just cutting and cutting and cutting and cutting --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------well you get the point lol:monkey:


----------



## what-a-stihl (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope I'm learning from y'alls advice. Anyone know how to make these pics show up on their own without having to click on 'em?


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 1, 2010)

*nice work*

I could be wrong but it looks like your pads are on the wrong feet. 
But still a great job.

looks like the long support part is going towards the back should be in the front.






example


----------



## tree md (Apr 1, 2010)

:agree2:

Nice job. Just need to get you pads swapped around.


----------



## treevet (Apr 1, 2010)

also the safety popo might say to separate your 2 tie ins cause you may just as well have one if you cut one you are gonna hit the other when they are together like that.


----------



## tree md (Apr 1, 2010)

Agree with that too.

What I usually do is lanyard in below where I am cutting in a position that will give me the most leverage to push a chunk off or whatever and clip in with my climb line hanging kind of loose a foot or so below my primary tie in.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> also the safety popo might say to separate your 2 tie ins cause you may just as well have one if you cut one you are gonna hit the other when they are together like that.



Yeah and safety glasses but hey I ain't pickin looked pretty good up there


----------



## what-a-stihl (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, the advice is appreciated.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

After you put your spikes on the correct foot you may want to think about shortening them a bit. From the pics it looked like the pads were barely under your knees. Personal preference, I like mine around the meat of my calf. Something to try.


----------

